# ASUS VG248QE - Eure Einstellungen



## Zureh (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mir gestern (endlich) den ASUS VG248QE bestellt und wollte aus diesem Anlass mal einen Thread erstellen, in dem ihr eure Einstellungen (Farben, Kontrast, etc.) hier posten könnt. So kann jeder mal ein paar Einstellungen von anderen testen und man kann sich austauschen, was wofür sinnvoll ist. 

Sobald ich den Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch stehen habe und ihn eingestellt habe, werde ich meine auch hier rein posten.


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Juli 2014)

Gute Sache, ich liebäugle auch schon ein paar Tage mit dem Monitor. Wenn ich meinen jetzigen verkauft habe, hole ich mir den auch. Bin also gespant, wie es hier weiter geht.


----------



## saphira33 (11. Juli 2014)

Ich habe nur den VE248Q aber ich nutzte den vorangepassten Theater Modus der hat saftige volle Farben  

Edit: Beim Monitor vertan


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Juli 2014)

Am besten mit Quick Gamma per Software kalibrieren:
Monitor Calibration Tutorial for Win7 and QuickGamma - YouTube

Ist zwar nicht so genau wie eine Hardware-Kalibrierung - aber der Unterschied zu einer Windows-eigener-Kalibierung ist sofort zu sehen.

Siehe auch in der aktuellen PCGH 08/2014 Seite 96.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich nutze ihn im Theathermodus mit folgenden Einstellungen :
Helligkeit 58 ,Kontrast 43, Sättigung 55 ,Schärfe 100, Trace Free 0  .
Außerdem habe ich mir hier Asus VG248QE: schnellster Monitor der je im PRAD Testlabor getestet wurde (Prad.de) - Asus - PRAD | Online Testmagazin für Monitore, TV-Geräte, Projektoren und Gadgets von Korea Ente das .icm Farbprofil geladen und es unter Windows eingebunden.
An sich bin ich nun einigermaßen zufrieden mit den Farben ,auch wenn ich mir nie wieder ein TN Panel kaufen werde (Die Farben sind einfach kein Vergleich zu z.B. einem Ips ) .


----------



## -H1N1- (22. Juli 2014)

Habe gestern meinen VG248QE angeschlossen und muß sagen, daß Bild ist im Vergleich zum meinem vorherigen VG236HE viel besser aber auch sowas von grellhell, dass ich mir sofort eine Sonnenbrille aufsetzte und mich vorsorglich mit Sonnencreme eingeschmiert habe, bis ich mit der Bedienung des OSD zurecht kam. Habe mich auch vorerst mit dem Theatermodus angefreundet und die Helligkeit auf 80 reduziert (jetzt war ein gefahrloses Betrachten des Bildschirms auch ohne Sonnenbrille möglich). Werde heute abend mal die Settings von Knaeckebrot93 einstellen und dann weiterschauen oder nachjustieren. Trotzdem -> geiles Teil!


----------



## -H1N1- (14. August 2014)

Es scheint ja einige User hier zu geben, welche den Monitor verwenden (wenn ich mir andere Thread´s so anschaue).

Ich stelle fast täglich an den Settings rum, also bin ich wohl doch nicht ganz zufrieden.

Helft mir und postet eure Settings .

edit: mein aktuellen Settings:

-Farbprofil von Koeraente aus obigem Pradartikel
-Theatermodus
-Helligkeit 75 Kontrast 50 Sättigung 55 Schärfe 50 Trace Free 100


----------



## Rabber (14. August 2014)

Trace Free würde ich maximal auf 60 stellen ansonsten kann es zu Artefakten kommen.
Haben eure Monitore Backlight Bleeding? Mein Asus VG278HR geht morgen aus diesen Grund wieder zurück.
Das ist er in einem schwach beleuchteten Zimmer mit einem schwarzen(ihr habt richtig gelesen: Schwarzen)Fullscreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. August 2014)

Also mein ASUS VG248QE war super von der Ausleuchtung also es hat net gestört.
Wegen der einstellungssache das immer schwierig ich hab auch nix perfektes hin bekommen entweder wars zu hell oder zu dunkel oder die Farben waren  schlecht ka mir hat das überhaupt net gefallen^^


----------



## -H1N1- (16. August 2014)

Also meine obigen Settings sind bis jetzt TOP! Nach einer Runde BF4 ist es mir erst richtig aufgefallen, wie gut das Bild überhaupt ist. Bin bis jetzt super zufrieden und Artefakte oder dieses backlightbleeding treten nicht auf.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. August 2014)

Artefakte auf Tracefree 100 sind mir auch net aufgefallen im gegen teil es hat sich noch nen kleinen tick besser Spielen lassen als auf 60%.


----------



## Munro22983 (16. August 2014)

Servus,

seite heute steht der Monitor ebenfalls auf meinem Schreibtisch. 
Hab nun die letzten 2h damit verbracht, nach guten Einstellungen zu suchen.
Ehrlich gesagt: Um so mehr ich google, desto mehr verwirrt und verunsichert bin ich. 

Es gibt da die verschiedenen Modi, sowie anscheinend riesen Unterschiede in den einzelnen OSD-Einstellungen. 
@H1N1: Nutzt du ausschließlich den Theatermodus? Also im Windows zum surfen sowie zum spielen?
Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum manche Optionen beim Standardmodus nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## -H1N1- (17. August 2014)

Munro22983;6706381 
@H1N1: Nutzt du ausschließlich den Theatermodus? Also im Windows zum surfen sowie zum spielen?
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich verwende ausschließlich den Theatermodus mit den geposteten Settings und dem Farbprofil von PRAD.de.
> Probiere es einfach aus, ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Munro22983 (17. August 2014)

OK.. Cool. Hab das Profil nun auch installiert, die Farbwerte aus dem Testbericht im OSD eingegeben und Helligkeit nach Geschmack.
Sieht ganz gut aus!


----------



## Eins33Sieben (17. August 2014)

Jeder Monitor hat wenn man genau guckt etwas Backlight Bleeding. Das ist Bauart bedingt unvermeidbar, da die Beleuchtung ja im Rahmen steckt.


----------



## schlenzie (18. August 2014)

Munro22983 schrieb:


> OK.. Cool. Hab das Profil nun auch installiert, die Farbwerte aus dem Testbericht im OSD eingegeben und Helligkeit nach Geschmack.
> Sieht ganz gut aus!


 
Finde die Werte im Test irgendwie nicht, könntest du das einmal verlinken oder kurz posten?

Danke


----------

